# Drop Checker goes green immediately



## ukco2guy (2 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Just received my delivery from Aqua Essentials (i must say excellent service) containing some 4dkh water to go with my recently purchased Drop Checker. I`m adding just under 2ml of 4dkh and 3 drops of the reagent but as soon as they make contact the water turns a dark green. I have placed it into the tank and left it for a couple of hours but it`s still a dark green colour. Isn`t this supposed to be blue before it goes into the tank? Also cleaning out the drop checker (if their is an issue with my reagent or 4dkh) any recommendations?

Cheers,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jun 2010)

Hi

4dkh + Co2 reagent (Bromo Blue) are mixed it turns blue straight away and then changes colour depending on your co2 ppm within the water column.

Regards
paul


----------



## ukco2guy (2 Jun 2010)

Hi, ok so their might be an issue with the bromo blue that i have as it almost immediately turns green before entering the tank? I`ll setup another test in a test tube and see if i get the same result then change the bromo blue with another from aqua essentials. The one i have came free with the drop checker from ahem Malaysia so it might be dodgy.

Cheers,


----------



## ukco2guy (2 Jun 2010)

Update:

Cleaned out the Drop Checker and re-applied it with 3 drops of the PH indicator solution from my Nutrafin test kit with the 4DKH water and it turns a nice pale blue straight away, I`ll leave this in and check again tomorrow to see if any change in colour. I read up about others having issues with Asian supplied reagent, i`ll chuck that away. I presume it`s ok to use my regular ph indicator solution or should i go buy some from Aqua Essentials?

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jun 2010)

Hi
Just use Nutrafin Ph test kit,that's what most people use me included.
hoggie


----------



## ukco2guy (24 Jun 2010)

Hi,

No problem, i should have updated sooner but the DC has been running fine for the last couple of weeks, changes around 1-2hrs after co2/lights come on etc. So all is well with the DC. Cheap to run and no test kit  Just got to sort out a clarity issue with the water, think that`s being triggered off when adding my csm+b trace ferts but that`s another story!

Cheers,


----------

